# Curious about Rifaximin / Xifaxan



## bad.plumbing (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had IBS for the last two years. My symptoms have varied over that time, but bloating, abdominal distension and flatulence have remained pretty constant. The only things I've tried that have really helped were VSL#3, which I took for about six months. It was incredible for the first week or so and then waned in efficacy. The other was Flagyl (Metronidazole), prescribed for an unrelated bacterial infection. It's reduced my symptoms considerably. 
I've recently been reading about Rifaximin with the work of Dr. Pimentel. I think this medication would work well for me, especially given the success of the Flagyl. 
Unfortunately, I live in Canada, where the drug is inaccessible. Is anyone else in a similar boat? Found a work-around? Would anyone be willing to mail me this antibiotic from the states? (I would buy incredibly grateful and would pay you, of course).


----------

